

A mandelbrot fractal from the 10th century? - stagas
http://listverse.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/god_the_geometer-1.jpg

======
iwr
An older story:

[http://classes.yale.edu/fractals/mandelset/mandelmonk/mandel...](http://classes.yale.edu/fractals/mandelset/mandelmonk/mandelmonk.html)

n.b. The OP picture looks more like a Julia Fractal.

~~~
gphil
Don't know anything about the OP but this one is an April Fool's Joke:

[http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/forum/forum_comments/2961...](http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/forum/forum_comments/2961/)

------
stagas
The picture is called "God, the Geometer" and is from the 10th century.

